# Mack Mineral Springs



## Bottles R Us (Jul 29, 2011)

Continuing with the $12 box, here's a nice Mack Mineral Springs. It's another local bottle from St. Catharines, Ontario. It's machine made (the seam goes through the lip,) but looks like an early 1900s bottle. On the bottom, there's a large M. 
 What's this one worth?

 Bottles R Us[]


----------



## Bottles R Us (Jul 29, 2011)

Embossing


----------



## Bottles R Us (Jul 29, 2011)

Base


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 29, 2011)

> What's this one worth?


 
 Hi again Bottles R Us.  If this is your only reason for collecting bottles - I can only feel sorry for you.  We are not a PRICE GUIDE, and even if you buy one and find your bottle - it won't mean that is what you will get selling it.
 I guess I am just sensitive about this questions priority.  Oh well - good luck.  RED M.


----------



## Bottles R Us (Jul 29, 2011)

> If this is your only reason for collecting bottles


 I collect bottles because I like bottles, not for the money. I just like to know what my bottles are worth, so that I can take special care of the rare bottles (like I have any of those...[]) 
 This forum may not be a price guide, but do any of you guys know where I could get a price guide? I've got lots of bottles I have to sell, and I'd like to know what they're worth so I don't sell a unique piece for a buck.

 Bottles  R Us


----------



## Bottles R Us (Jul 29, 2011)

PS. RED Matthews, no offense but you really seem mad that I asked what it's worth. Is that wrong for this forum?
 I know it seems like I think that value is the most important thing. Honestly I dont' care too much about value (although having a rare 
 bottle would be nice.) I just like having the bottles.

 Bottles R Us... and they always will be!


----------



## mainedigger (Jul 30, 2011)

confucious say, a bottle is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it


----------



## Bixel (Jul 30, 2011)

Machine made Mack mineral springs pint, cool bottle to see, but very little value. Honestly, in that condition, might get 10 bucks at a flea market.... to bottle collectors, probably only worth about 5 bucks. I had that same bottle on my table in better condition for 10 dollars for about 3 years, and no takers. I finally sold it for 5 in a package deal.


----------



## LC (Jul 30, 2011)

I would like to get a price guide covering embossed and acl crown top soda pops as I have many I would like to sell . Had the chance once but did not have the extra money to put out on one .Darn shame one can't find them in the public library .Once in a while knowing the value of a bottle would come in handy when wantng to sell . At least give you an idea of a bottles estimated value before trying to put a price on it . And of course what a book states does not mean you will get that out of a particular bottle either .


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are no current and reliable price guides for Canadian bottles, except for stoneware primitives and transfer print ginger beers. I'm afraid that understanding values comes from years and years of experience by attending shows and club meetings, watching ebay sales, buying and selling yourself, and reading bottle collecting literature. I think we've all sold stuff too cheaply. By the same token, we've all made great scores on undervalued items. I can see Bottles R Us's point of view about not wanting to get burned, but Red does rightly bring attention to what appears to be Bottle R Us's emphasis on knowing values first and foremost. My advice to Bottles R Us is to be patient on the selling side initially, so you can learn first. There are plenty of Canadian (and American) collectors who are honest with rookies as regards values. Personally, I feel that you shouldn't take advantage of someone new to the hobby. Doing so is counterproductive in the long term. Burn 'em once and they find out -- and they also do -- good luck in building up trust so necessary for future dealings. More importantly, the hobby isn't about dominating others; it's about fellowship and enjoyment of the artifacts we collect, document and treasure.


----------



## LC (Jul 31, 2011)

Well said .


----------



## Bottles R Us (Jul 31, 2011)

> be patient on the selling side initially


 Oh, you don't have to worry about that. I don't plan to sell anytime soon.[] I think I just got burned selling a local hutch and a Peter Oges pop for $20.

 Bottles R Us... Forever!


----------



## Bottles R Us (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems that this thread is not getting any informational replies anymore, so could one of you Admins please remove it?
 Thanks,

 Bottles  R Us


----------

